# Is this picture blurry or am I imagining things? (Shot on film)



## pcunnin (Oct 7, 2019)

Please click for full size image. Did I focus it wrong? Shot on Kodak Gold 200. Some other pictures turned out soft in my opinion. Am I just being nitpicky or is this a normal shot for film? (Shot on Minolta Maxxum 600si)

Is this picture blurry or am I imagining things? (Shot on film): Konica Minolta Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

Hard to tell.  A lot might have been lost in digitizing it.


----------



## dennyr (Oct 7, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Hard to tell.  A lot might have been lost in digitizing it.


I is hard to tell.
I know nothing about Scanning/Digitizing.
It almost looks  "Grainy"  to me.
How do the negs look.?


----------



## pcunnin (Oct 8, 2019)

Negs look fine, I think the picture is under or overexposed. Using the "loupe" tool on that image, I can see the grain a lot. I'm using Kodak Gold 200 which seems like it should have a decently fine grain, but maybe it can't handle the underexposure of this image...not sure.



dennyr said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to tell.  A lot might have been lost in digitizing it.
> ...


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 8, 2019)

You should look at the negative with a loupe.

To me ... it is in focus ... but the lens let you down, it is soft ... and add on to that the scanner used is not a dedicated film scanner ... makes for a digital image that does not look sharp.


----------



## bhop (Oct 8, 2019)

Looks like a scanning issue to me. (assuming your negative looks sharp)


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 8, 2019)

Underexposed negs will tend to be more "grainy". and not knowing how it was scanned it could be the scan as well as others have mentioned.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 9, 2019)

The tree looks in focus to me. I agree it's likely exposure, maybe the scan, and no this is not normal for a film image that is properly exposed. 

It could be from shooting toward the bright sunlight in the background. In this light I often aim the camera downward somewhat to meter the subject/scene in front of me and then reframe. I may try to get more than one shot if I want to make sure I got a decent exposure. 

I don't think it looks _that _grainy (I've seen worse!) but you were getting some lens flare so maybe next time move a step or two and see if you can get a slightly different perspective of the subject/scene.

If a number of the photos seem soft maybe it's the lens or exposures (or a little of both?).


----------



## georgeorwell (Apr 16, 2021)

The picture is a little blurry and it also has grain (I would say about 70%). I think it's a normal shot for fil. However you can try to fix it, but editing the picture a little. Sharpness, the contrast will help you. If you need software I can suggest you use this one.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Apr 16, 2021)

Looks like the photo was taken through a window & the sun is reflecting through the glass.


----------



## limr (Apr 16, 2021)

Just in case you all haven't noticed, the OP made a total of 2 posts and hasn't been seen since Oct 8, 2019.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Apr 19, 2021)

That's odd!


----------



## flyingPhoto (May 30, 2021)

its still a reason why i dont buy gold 200 anymore.  Noticed that it doesnt do well with sudden extreme lines of light change. 

Look at that photo, the dark section is perfect, and when you get to the BRIGHT section full of light, its horrid. but i have no idea on that rainbow on the lens.....

For a while i thought i had a bad camera doing a bad light meter trick on me, but this photo makes from someone elses usage of the film, makes me feel better about myself


----------



## eastwest4023 (Jun 5, 2021)

Even though the OP seems inactive the subject matter still may be of interests to some or at least it is to me. Mother nature has a way of playing tricks on our camera sensors be it the wind, early morning fog or the God of Light - the sun. I have taken shots at the same subject at different angles and the shots clarity would vary from angle to angle. The sun reflection was the culprit or at least I blamed the sun. Anyways if the OP was here I'd want to know is that a rainbow?


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 5, 2021)

i


eastwest4023 said:


> Even though the OP seems inactive the subject matter still may be of interests to some or at least it is to me. Mother nature has a way of playing tricks on our camera sensors be it the wind, early morning fog or the God of Light - the sun. I have taken shots at the same subject at different angles and the shots clarity would vary from angle to angle. The sun reflection was the culprit or at least I blamed the sun. Anyways if the OP was here I'd want to know is that a rainbow?


f you look at the full size jpeg the guy downloaded in that link... its one of the following based upon the fact that their is no color change in the photo underneath the "rainbow"

1. light hitting a greasy swirl on the lens

2. light on the lens, the amount of light on one side of frame, with the angle of sunlight to angle of lens to everything else. 

3. bad film but i would expect more odd things than just one, in one location

4. bad developing.


----------

